# Boots in agility?



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I really don't think boots are allowable in any of the agility organizations.

There are products on the market to help toughen up the pads and walking on pavement and other surfaces would also help.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

What types of injuries?

It would not be allowed in competition and it could potentially be a safety issue not being able to 'grasp' the ground for take offs, landings, turns, etc.


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

She mostly gets mild abrasions, where it just looks like part of the pad was rubbed off. The one she has now is a little more severe where it looks like she has a split in her pad. It is not the same paw or pad each time.

All her walks are done on pavement. The vet recommended Vitamin E, but that doesn't seem to help much. Is Musher's wax good for thickening the pad?


----------



## RBH55 (Jan 30, 2010)

One of my dog's feet blister really easily. Last year I used Tuf-foot and it helped a bit. This year I'm using Pad Heal. It's worth a try.
When her feet were blistered I did have boots on the feet that were open to keep dirt etc off of them when she was outdoors.


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks! I just ordered Tuf-foot. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey Pam,

Where do you think she's doing it? In Moorpark (on grass) or at the Bldg. on the commercial carpet? And are the abrasions mostly on the big, meaty pad, the toe pads or the bumper pad on her wrist?

I could maybe see it making sense that she'd doing it on the commercial carpet at the bldg. during her "scooby footed" excitment as she runs. Something to toughen up her pads sounds like a good idea.


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Stephanie,

She has done it several places. The current one happened at the Bldg, but she has also done it at the dog park on grass. She hurt the big pad once, but usually it is on the toe pads towards the side of her feet as opposed to the top. So far she has not injured the ones on her wrist, knock on wood.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Once she heels, we can try slapping a piece of Elasticon tape on the meaty pad while waiting for the toughening stuff to work. If we stick it on right before she runs, she may not notice it's there - or rather, won't be bothered by it b/c she gets to run. Interesting that she does it on grass too Poor thing! Hope she's better for tomorrow (if not raining) and Tue.


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

wicamnca said:


> Hi Stephanie,
> 
> She has done it several places. The current one happened at the Bldg, but she has also done it at the dog park on grass. She hurt the big pad once, but usually it is on the toe pads towards the side of her feet as opposed to the top. So far she has not injured the ones on her wrist, knock on wood.


 
Poor Kayla
Hope her paws get better soon. How far with agilitiy have you gotten with her? Yesterday I started an beginners agility class with Andy.....its been awhile. It really was a great class and we had fun. I had some guy filming us.... Andys first time for weave poles and at first he jumped though them...but got it down quite well.....LOL. Friday was 88 degrees but the weather changed for our class outside........only in the low 50's. Now I have a bad head cold. But, I can't wait until our next class. It rocks!

Desiree


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I have heard of using crazy glue on the pads to help with that, they do it in flyball with some dogs and they can still run. Might be a temp solution anyway. You'd have to figure out what the issue is that causes it too. 

I know with one trial, they used pea gravel for traction and everyone complained because of it. The dogs seemed to do ok but still, it wasn't the best and I think the Judge told them to change it after the trial (this was years ago).

Lana


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Dusty gets those sometimes after he's been running on nasty dry grass/dirt (which is what most of our show sites are like because we've ripped the grass up so badly). Wearing boots and then running agility on carpet sounds like a bigger accident waiting to happen though. Hopefully you can find some way to toughen up her pads!


----------

